# How to transport a handgun and not get thrown in the pokie...



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...I do a lot of wilderness camping and I usually carry my S&W 19. Since I'm going up to MTU this fall, my mode of transportation will be a '76 Rupp snowmobile or my _specialized '98 hardrock_ mountain bike. How do I legally carry/transport my handgun? I know for a motorized vehicle, it must be cased and carried in the trunk, but my snowmobile ain't gotta trunk. Would cased and in my saddle bag be alright? What about the bike, since it's not motorized, can I carry the handgun in my holster while riding on public land? I'm pretty sure a weapons violation is not the best way to introduce myself to the town constibulary.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Get a blue card and be done with it (except for the prohibited places).

BTW, there is a push underway to get the current law amended to remove some of the restricted areas.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Carry it unloaded and in some type of pistol case that locks and then place it in your saddle bags. No you may not carry it in a holster on any type of motorized vehicle on state lands unless you have a permit to carry a concealed weapon.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

lwingwatcher said:


> Get a blue card and be done with it (except for the prohibited places).


Based on his profile he might have a little trouble getting one of those for another year or so.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...ah, ya. Got another year to wait.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I agree with the above...Keep it locked, no ammo in the storage or in separate areas. Highly suggest you get the CCW to make it easier. In the interim, remember that almost any violation of the gun law gives you a felony and kills the CCW opportunity.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

....a misdeameanor can kill the CCW opportunity.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Now with a CCW, does the pistol have to be conncealed on me or can it be concealed on the snowmobile.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

You might wanna check with MTU about possession of handguns on the campus and/or in the dorms if you are staying there. Even a CCW won't get you by for a dorm.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

boehr said:


> ....a misdeameanor can kill the CCW opportunity.


I have a noise violation from college...That was a misdeameanor...I know that there is room for this or that...Just wondering


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

MTU's policy on firearm ownship is:
Limit of 5 guns on campus, ammo unlimited.
Students in dorms must lock them up in secure storage. Student in university apartments(me) are subbject to the limits but not to secure storage. CCW are only valid for transportation to and from campus / to and from the campus pistol range.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Get the CCW. You can carry your gun loaded in you vehicle or on your person except in designated areas (schools, gatherings of over 2500, churchs, govt buildings, etc..) Note: SCHOOLS. Don't take it on campus. My nephew graduated from a police academy at a school...he called to remind me I would be illegal to carry at a jr. college.

I highly recommend you take the CCW training. I learned alot by taking it. Some folks in the room passed, but did not apply...big responsibility. When you get pulled over, be sure the hands are on the wheel and you tell the where your piece is located.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

LilyDuck said:


> I have a noise violation from college...That was a misdeameanor...I know that there is room for this or that...Just wondering


Check the MSP website or Mi Gov website or get your hands on a copy of the law and read up on the misdemeanor convictions that will preclude one from obtaining a license.

Off the top of my head, I would guess that you are prolly ok but--don't take my word for it---verify from the actual law.


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

The ONLY Misdemeanor that Michigan has on the books that would disallow one from obtaining their CCW license would be for an actual :"Conviction" for Domestic Violence

However ..... just as with most laws ..... I have witnessed whereby even though there have been convictions of Domestic Violence, there has been courts that have made exceptions to the laws!

While looking at even Felony convictions for those attempting to obtain their CCW license ...... I have seen potential candidates for Police Officers in the City Of Detroit (ethnetic diversity inclusive) have gone so far to have been accepted to the Detroit Police Department ....if they had no more than two (2) Felony convictions ........ and in attempting to fill the void of ethnecally challenged and deprived groups of people ...... the City of Detroit had their Felony and Misdemenaor convictions expunged .

ONLY IN DETROIT ........ would you see such a feeble attempt to boost the city police roster to meet the demands of racially equal proportions, with absent-minded measures!


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

duck heaven said:


> The ONLY Misdemeanor that Michigan has on the books that would disallow one from obtaining their CCW license would be for an actual :"Conviction" for Domestic Violence


Gotta disagree with you on that Duck Heaven

Check out 28.425b Way down in #7(h) "The applicant has NOT been convicted of a misdemeanor violation of any of the following in the 8 years immediately preceding the date of application:

then it lists a whole host of misdemeanors.

Then in (i) it spells out the misdemeanor convictions in the last three years.


So, while we all know that Detroit is another world with its own special set of problems....the avergage Joe in the rest of the state is prolly gonna waste their application money if they have one of many different types of misdemeanor convictions.

Somebody might wanna do a link to the law...I have a hard copy.

lwing


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

Forum / Lwing I stand corrected!

Good Follow-Up Lee ..........

As of July 1st, 2003 the CCW Laws in the State Of Michigan have been ammended!

As I read through the ammended statutes, it fluently appears that Michigan has added almost every road-block they can to the books to make it extremely difficult for even applying for the CCW. Almost everything short of spitting on the sidewalk ....and Jaywalking!

I have previously worked in the State Of Michigan in Law Enforcemet for a Sheriff's Department .... and oficially retired with them after 22.5 years .... that was in 1998. At that time, there was only the one Misdemeanor that would preclude an applicant from applying. (Domestic Violence)

LINK:
www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-64258--,00.html



Thanks For The Heads-Up Lee!


For those of you that may have had a conviction for possibly "one" of the misdemeanors that are ammended and inclusive on the State Of Michigans Laws for CCW, and still want to pursue to obtain the legal authority to carry a weapon, you may want to consider writing a letter to the District Court in which the specific charges were filed, and ask to have the offense "expunged" from your record. (DO THIS PRECEEDING YOUR APPLICATION FOR A CCW) and allow for up to 30 days after the expungement to have the offense removed from you criminal history files.

Your appeal for the expungement may be well founded based on the removal and expungements of Felonies in Michigan's court history. And caselaw is what may assist you in your quest.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

And, not sure on this either, but I think for expungement--it has to be five years after the date of conviction for the court to consider.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

duck heaven said:


> Forum / Lwing I stand corrected!
> As I read through the ammended statutes, it fluently appears that Michigan has added almost every road-block they can to the books to make it extremely difficult for even applying for the CCW. Almost everything short of spitting on the sidewalk ....and Jaywalking!



And I hope that they keep it that way! If I happen to get pulled over for speeding and I tell the LEO that I have a CPL I want him to know that I must have a squeaky clean record in order to have that permit.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> And I hope that they keep it that way! If I happen to get pulled over for speeding and I tell the LEO that I have a CPL I want him to know that I must have a squeaky clean record in order to have that permit.


Lets hope he doesn't decide to write it up as reckless driving, because in that case you will lose the permit to carry.

-na


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Nick Adams said:


> Lets hope he doesn't decide to write it up as reckless driving, because in that case you will lose the permit to carry.
> 
> -na


 Maybe that's a good thing, if your not responsible enough to drive a car safely on a public roadway, why should you be consider responsible enough to carry a handgun out in public.


----------

